# G'day Everyone. Australia Born and Bred!



## lennyo (Mar 20, 2009)

G'day people just wanted to say that this site ROKS!!!

I'm new to the Hydro game but fairly wise to the grow game.

If your not livin on the edge, your takin up to much space.


----------



## KP2 (Mar 20, 2009)

hi, how are you today? 

i was wondering; do you have any good suggestions for a cattle dog name?

welcome to the site, lol.


----------



## lennyo (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi KP2 I'm Fantastic. How are you?

By the way BLUE is a good cattle dogs name, are you planing on buyin some cows? Ha ha

Cheers Mate. lol


----------



## KP2 (Mar 20, 2009)

lennyo said:


> Hi KP2 I'm Fantastic. How are you?
> 
> By the way BLUE is a good cattle dogs name, are you planing on buyin some cows? Ha ha
> 
> Cheers Mate. lol


already have some. it's a zoo around here 

we used to have a dog named blue, so that one is kinda retired... any other suggestions? what are some of the dog names you guys use?

one day i'm going to go to australia, def on my to-do list.


----------



## lennyo (Mar 20, 2009)

Good Names,

Maybe Tank, Butch, Busta, Bruizer, Henry, Jake etc.

There aint no place like oz


----------



## Zoobear (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I suppose you can take my Pups name Kush or Dutch.


----------



## lennyo (Mar 20, 2009)

Zoobear said:


> Well, I suppose you can take my Pups name Kush or Dutch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 359636


Hey Zoobear,
I like those names.
Nice dog too.


----------



## KP2 (Mar 20, 2009)

we're thinking about black jack or spunky


----------



## lennyo (Mar 20, 2009)

KP2 said:


> we're thinking about black jack or spunky


Maybe Black Jack for a boy and Spunky for a girl.

What type of dogs?


----------



## Mammath (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey lennyo,
Plenty of us Aussies here on RIU.
Glad to have you aboard.
What you got going at the moment?
All the best.


----------



## lennyo (Mar 20, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey lennyo,
> Plenty of us Aussies here on RIU.
> Glad to have you aboard.
> What you got going at the moment?
> All the best.


G'day Mammath,

Good to hear from you.

I just got a simple set up in a box with 2x 20ltr pots and a 400w HPS light.

How about your set up?


----------



## Mammath (Mar 20, 2009)

lennyo said:


> G'day Mammath,
> 
> Good to hear from you.
> 
> ...


How big is ya box? I've found 400w in a confined space takes some dialing in.
Hydro or soil?
Any pics?

Check below in my sig' for the link to my current bagseed grow. She's almost done.


----------



## lennyo (Mar 20, 2009)

Mammath said:


> How big is ya box? I've found 400w in a confined space takes some dialing in.
> Hydro or soil?
> Any pics?
> 
> Check below in my sig' for the link to my current bagseed grow. She's almost done.


Nice plant for first grow man.

My box is 1800mm high 1000mm wide and 650mm deep.

No pics yet but will look into it.

Drilled a few holes in the bottom fo my box for air and have a small fan undernieth, got a dirty big extraction fan above light and a 2ltr bottle for co2.

It is my first grow in this box and had to go with sea of green because I ran out of hieght.

Using pure Srilankan Coco coir as my medium and all going well so far.

Dutchfest Hydro Coco is my nutes at the moment (suppose to be good for grow and bloom) and I was looking to use something else as I have just gone to 12/12, any suggestions?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey, Gday mate! If you are ever at the Sydney zoo, stop by the elephant section and tell Gary Miller that Bob from Florida (the guy with the big grass) says HEY!! he'll know what it means!! 


out.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 20, 2009)

lennyo said:


> Nice plant for first grow man.
> 
> My box is 1800mm high 1000mm wide and 650mm deep.
> 
> ...


Your cab' is a little bigger than my 900mmW x 450mmD x 1800mmH cab'.
I run my 400w in a cool tube and exhaust straight of the bulb. My only real trouble I've had is light bleaching directly under the bulb from the massive amount of watts in such a small area. That's with the light 45cm away from tops. Keep an eye out for that later on.
When you get some pics going start a journal and post a link to it here so we can find it.
I grow in coco-coir too but when it comes to nutes I use 'Canna'. Been using it for a few years now and they have always served me well with no problems at all and massive healthy buds every time. Canna is 'da shit' imho.

Just so you know my grow is not my first. Been growing since Noah was a boy but this was my first time in a confined space.


----------



## KP2 (Mar 21, 2009)

lennyo said:


> Maybe Black Jack for a boy and Spunky for a girl.
> 
> What type of dogs?


australian cattle dog 

we call em heelers....


----------



## lennyo (Mar 21, 2009)

KP2 said:


> australian cattle dog
> 
> we call em heelers....


There is Blue Heelers and Red Heelers.

Is yours blue or red?

They both are very intelligent dogs, but they yap alot though.


----------



## lennyo (Mar 21, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Your cab' is a little bigger than my 900mmW x 450mmD x 1800mmH cab'.
> I run my 400w in a cool tube and exhaust straight of the bulb. My only real trouble I've had is light bleaching directly under the bulb from the massive amount of watts in such a small area. That's with the light 45cm away from tops. Keep an eye out for that later on.
> When you get some pics going start a journal and post a link to it here so we can find it.
> I grow in coco-coir too but when it comes to nutes I use 'Canna'. Been using it for a few years now and they have always served me well with no problems at all and massive healthy buds every time. Canna is 'da shit' imho.
> ...


Same goes with the confined space.

This is actually my first under lights.

Alot of experience outdoors though.


----------



## foz4456 (Mar 21, 2009)

Happy to see another Aussie here! I just booked a flight to Brisbane on that QANTAS sale...600 bucks round trip, non-stop from LA!!!


----------



## KP2 (Mar 21, 2009)

lennyo said:


> There is Blue Heelers and Red Heelers.
> 
> Is yours blue or red?
> 
> They both are very intelligent dogs, but they yap alot though.


technically blue, but he's got more of the black and tan going on.

he's a trip! more than a handful to say the least .


----------



## lennyo (Mar 21, 2009)

foz4456 said:


> Happy to see another Aussie here! I just booked a flight to Brisbane on that QANTAS sale...600 bucks round trip, non-stop from LA!!!


G'day Foz4456,
Are you an Aussie coming from LA back home?
If so how was the trip? and whats it like over that way?
You definatly got a good deal eh.


----------



## lennyo (Mar 21, 2009)

KP2 said:


> technically blue, but he's got more of the black and tan going on.
> 
> he's a trip! more than a handful to say the least .


Have you heard of Kelpies?

You can also get them in black and tan.

I think they are classed as cattle dogs as well. Very very smart dogs.


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 21, 2009)

welcome to RIU you guys got flavors a cross the pond? or is it strickly dro?


----------



## lennyo (Mar 21, 2009)

DR.LEMON said:


> welcome to RIU you guys got flavors a cross the pond? or is it strickly dro?


Hey Dr Lemon,

How are ya man?
Sorry But I didnt catch what you meant by flavors across the pond?
Could you please elaborate?


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 21, 2009)

im good man by flavors i mean like lemon budz or mango budz and pond is the ocean sorry im in flight


----------



## KP2 (Mar 21, 2009)

lennyo said:


> Have you heard of Kelpies?
> 
> You can also get them in black and tan.
> 
> I think they are classed as cattle dogs as well. Very very smart dogs.


i have a friend with a welsh corgi and a kelpie . very smart ankle biters. don't leave your shoes lying around....


----------



## lennyo (Mar 21, 2009)

DR.LEMON said:


> im good man by flavors i mean like lemon budz or mango budz and pond is the ocean sorry im in flight


Na I got no flavours at the moment, but would be keen on givin it a go sometime.

Startin to pick up what your puttin down though (Your lingo).

What sort of flavas you got goin man?


----------



## foz4456 (Mar 22, 2009)

lennyo said:


> G'day Foz4456,
> Are you an Aussie coming from LA back home?
> If so how was the trip? and whats it like over that way?
> You definitely got a good deal eh.


No my mum was a war bride and I was born and raised over here. I just became a Aussie citizen by decent this last year, when they changed the law. Still have a bunch of cousins in the Brisbane area. I did a year of high school in Brisbane and have been back a half dozen times. Trying to figure out a plan to spend half the year here and half there. Who knows maybe grow in both places!


----------



## lennyo (Mar 22, 2009)

foz4456 said:


> No my mum was a war bride and I was born and raised over here. I just became a Aussie citizen by decent this last year, when they changed the law. Still have a bunch of cousins in the Brisbane area. I did a year of high school in Brisbane and have been back a half dozen times. Trying to figure out a plan to spend half the year here and half there. Who knows maybe grow in both places!


Good luck with that man,

Let me know how ya go???


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 23, 2009)

thats too bad everyone should have those, their the best. my lingo is a bit differant in the states here but reay its all the same everywhere . right now ive got watermelon, mango, lime, pinnapple and lemon my specicality. they pack a mean punch, like getting kicked by a horse


----------



## lennyo (Mar 23, 2009)

DR.LEMON said:


> thats too bad everyone should have those, their the best. my lingo is a bit differant in the states here but reay its all the same everywhere . right now ive got watermelon, mango, lime, pinnapple and lemon my specicality. they pack a mean punch, like getting kicked by a horse


How do you achieve the flavours?

What medium are you growin in? and you got any pics?


----------



## Kro0ks (Mar 23, 2009)

yes this sight dose rock


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 23, 2009)

lennyo said:


> How do you achieve the flavours?
> 
> What medium are you growin in? and you got any pics?


i grow outdoors and still came out with two seeds in 1 lbs. and for flavor i use my own method of fermantation to extract the citris from the peels of whatevr i have. in this case lemon peels. i use 8 - 10 ozs of sliced peels and lemons themselves depending on how strong you want the flavor to be more for a stronger flavour i have a good strong lemon taste its kinda a sweet and sour taste. more sweet than sour. i use a homemade drip system made from a pliers a rubber band and a water bottle with a ice cube frozen halfway. if you need more information i'll be glad to tell you, did you mean of the plant or the bud because all i got is bud pics but i'll add them today sometime. 
hope you grow a good one  EDIT: it may take some time to ajust for your type of soil over there, if you grow outdoors. also this is just my way evryone has differant ways.


----------



## MadamePandora (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi ya fellow Aussies 

I am a newbie here .. will be posting questions in the newbie growers forum I think soon... 

It's been years since I grew anything but circumstances have made me think about setting up again... Supply sucks in Western Australia and the new premier is a f*cktard.

Might have a few questions for Aussies in growing topics so if any of you hang out there I'd appreciate some local info :B

stay cool


----------



## lennyo (Mar 24, 2009)

DR.LEMON said:


> i grow outdoors and still came out with two seeds in 1 lbs. and for flavor i use my own method of fermantation to extract the citris from the peels of whatevr i have. in this case lemon peels. i use 8 - 10 ozs of sliced peels and lemons themselves depending on how strong you want the flavor to be more for a stronger flavour i have a good strong lemon taste its kinda a sweet and sour taste. more sweet than sour. i use a homemade drip system made from a pliers a rubber band and a water bottle with a ice cube frozen halfway. if you need more information i'll be glad to tell you, did you mean of the plant or the bud because all i got is bud pics but i'll add them today sometime.
> hope you grow a good one  EDIT: it may take some time to ajust for your type of soil over there, if you grow outdoors. also this is just my way evryone has differant ways.


Thats a nice bit of info there Doc, Cheers.

Would love to see some pics of your lovely ladies buds.


----------



## lennyo (Mar 24, 2009)

MadamePandora said:


> Hi ya fellow Aussies
> 
> I am a newbie here .. will be posting questions in the newbie growers forum I think soon...
> 
> ...


WELCOME to RIU MadamePandora.

Look forward to chating.


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 24, 2009)

yeh thanks Lennyo cheers 
not bad for my 2ed grow 
these are just the smalloer ones and
they're two years old so their a bit dried out 
but the flavors and the kick in the head is still there


----------



## lennyo (Mar 25, 2009)

DR.LEMON said:


> yeh thanks Lennyo cheers
> not bad for my 2ed grow
> these are just the smalloer ones and
> they're two years old so their a bit dried out
> but the flavors and the kick in the head is still there


They look like some kick ass buds man.

What type of nutes do you use for flowering?


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 25, 2009)

lennyo said:


> They look like some kick ass buds man.
> 
> What type of nutes do you use for flowering?


 thanks man they taste bonzer 

well Lennyo i didnt use any nutes for flowering, just pure outdoors and lemon peel extract and drip from a water bottle 
i probabley shouldve used nutes. maybe this yr


----------



## lennyo (Mar 25, 2009)

DR.LEMON said:


> thanks man they taste bonzer
> 
> well Lennyo i didnt use any nutes for flowering, just pure outdoors and lemon peel extract and drip from a water bottle
> i probabley shouldve used nutes. maybe this yr


Cool,

If you want to stay organic, I would recommend cow shit for flowering.

Its high in phosphorous and potassium.


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 26, 2009)

thats the only way i do it is organic. i think i'll try cow shit this year goin for for pinnapple or watermelon this year


----------



## lennyo (Mar 27, 2009)

DR.LEMON said:


> thats the only way i do it is organic. i think i'll try cow shit this year goin for for pinnapple or watermelon this year


Sounds real good man.

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## DR.LEMON (Mar 28, 2009)

lennyo said:


> Sounds real good man.
> 
> Hope all goes well for you.


 
im sure it will hope your grow goes well too


----------

